# How long does it take to replace chimney crown?



## rvmeush (Sep 3, 2011)

I called a chimney service company to replace the concrete crown on my chimney. I was told that the work would take about 3 hours and that I'd get a call at work to be sure I could meet the repairman at my house. Unfortunately things didn't quite go as I'd hoped. I didn't get a call and the repair was completed much earlier than I was told to expect, so when I got home the repair had already been done.

I have some security cameras which showed that the repair person was only at my house for about 1 1/4 hours. I'd like to know if this is about the right amount of time for the work to be done - since I was expecting a 3 hour job? I'm just trying to make sure that the job could be done properly in the time he was here.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Since no one here can see your chimmney know how many flues they had to work around or know just how hard it was to remove the old and replace, not sure how anyone here would know exactly.
It's not a hard or very complicated job. (except the part of having to work on the roof.)
If they gave you a price with even seeing it before the job they may have been giving you a CYA time frame.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

As I believe Joe alluded, maybe things went better than expected, or better than budgeted for, but, either way, I would be content with the fact that it is done, and that I didn't have to worry about it for a long time. On the other hand, if you are wondering what they did in the hour and a quarter or so, the crown should be pitched away from the flue(s), should be about 2" thick, should have a piece of expansion material between the concrete and the flue(s), and should overhang the brick by a couple of inches. If that is all in order, you should be in good shape, regardless of how long they were there.


----------



## rvmeush (Sep 3, 2011)

DexterII said:


> As I believe Joe alluded, maybe things went better than expected, or better than budgeted for, but, either way, I would be content with the fact that it is done, and that I didn't have to worry about it for a long time. On the other hand, if you are wondering what they did in the hour and a quarter or so, the crown should be pitched away from the flue(s), should be about 2" thick, should have a piece of expansion material between the concrete and the flue(s), and should overhang the brick by a couple of inches. If that is all in order, you should be in good shape, regardless of how long they were there.


I have a picture of the work and it appears to be okay except for the fact that there is no overhang. However, in all of the estimates that I got for the work from companies that seemed to get decent ratings - none of them said that they did work that included an overhang. While that might be the "proper" way to do it - it's not what I have found to be typical.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

It sounds like what you received was nothing more than a "mortar wash", and if you plan to spend any amount of time at this house, you;ll be re-visiting this issue again. Regardless of what someone like "Angie" might tell you, a legitmate chimney cap has as least 1.5" overhang accompanied by a drip-edge.......


----------

